# BFN but still no AF - (test date 17 Oct) What's going on??



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

As you can imagine I am totally confused.

After testing Neg then Pos, and having scan that showed nothing, I had a blood test at the hospital that confirmed I was NOT pregnant.  So that was that and after too many tears got on with life and waited for AF to appear.

Well it is now 12 November and still NOTHING - absolutely zilch.

Has this happended to anyone else, should I be doing something or just keep waiting

I was to go again with treatment early next year, but feel in limbo still, and it is really annoying.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Dawn - it must be very confusing for you. When did you last speak to your clinic? I think you need to see them, may be have a scan and get some advise.

Good luck!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so youre saying you havent had a bleed from you bfn cycle  very strange,i think you need to bee looked at.have you done a hpt lately??

hayley


----------



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

Hi

No I haven't done a HPT because after my neg scan they did a blood test to be sure and that came back Negative, so only confirmed what we thought.  That was on 31 October, so still a couple of weeks ago.

Will give docs and clinic a ring to see what they advise.


----------

